# Sharon Community Chamber Orchestra (Southeastern Massachusetts)



## wkasimer

If anyone in the greater Boston/Providence area is interesting hearing a fine but rarely played symphony, the Sharon Community Chamber Orchestra is playing Norbert Burgmüller's Symphony No. 2 on Sunday, November 5 at 3:00 PM. Burgmüller (1810-1836) was a short-lived contemporary of Schubert, and Schubert's and Beethoven's influences are certainly audible in this fine work.

The concert venue has not yet been decided - I'll post a follow up once it's finalized.

For information about the orchestra, visit http://www.scco.org/


----------



## wkasimer

wkasimer said:


> If anyone in the greater Boston/Providence area is interesting hearing a fine but rarely played symphony, the Sharon Community Chamber Orchestra is playing Norbert Burgmüller's Symphony No. 2 on Sunday, November 5 at 3:00 PM. Burgmüller (1810-1836) was a short-lived contemporary of Schubert, and Schubert's and Beethoven's influences are certainly audible in this fine work.


The concert will be this coming Sunday, November 5 at 3:00 PM at Temple Sinai, 25 Canton Street, Sharon, Massachusetts.

The program also includes the better-known Mendelssohn Violin Concerto in E minor, with soloist Alexey Shabalin:

http://www.caspianmondaymusic.org/AlexeyShabalin.html

Advance-purchase tickets are available online via Brown Paper Tickets using the web link: https://www.brownpapertickets.com/event/3124417[brownpapertickets.com] (also accessible from the "Click Here to purchase tickets" link on the Home Page of the SCCO web site (http://scco.org/[scco.org] ).

Hope to see you on Sunday - be sure to say hello to the bald guy on the second stand in the cello section :tiphat:


----------



## arpeggio

If I lived in the area I would show up. Looks like an interesting concert,


----------

